# Ponds near ohio



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any accessible ponds withing a twenty minute drive of Gahanna? I typically fish big walnut with mixed results but it will be blown out for a few days? I have fished Friendship park but the algae was very heavy last year and I have had little success this year?


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Try a search on Google...you'll find a bunch


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

The ponds at Hannah Farms park off of Clark State have some good bass in them. I have pulled multiple 4 and 5 pounders out of them. They are catch and release, but they are close to my house and I hit them if I do not have enough time to take the kayak out and still want to get a line wet.. Jefferson community park also has a pond, but I have not had much success there.


----------



## redbeard30 (Jun 16, 2013)

I live 3 minutes from jefferson park. I've fished it a few times w/ my kids. Every trip I've always caught a handful of crappie. I've briefly checked out Hannah park but it was really crowded so I didn't fish. I didn't tthink it looked to promising but I may check it out again due to your comment!

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Whetstone Park Park 

Antrim Park Park 

Linden Park


----------



## Red_Ranger (May 3, 2012)

Sharon Woods - for what it is worth


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Sharon is for under 16 and over 65

Carpe Diem


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Where exactly is Hannah park?


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

West of Gahanna-it is a Gahanna park http://www.gahanna.gov/departments/parks/communityParks.aspx


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> Where exactly is Hannah park?


seriously?

i had wondered the exact same thing after reading this reply...

but then it took me all of 15 seconds to cut and paste the name "hannah park" into google and append the word ohio to the search results.

The more you know...............


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Hannah park was a gold mine after it was built but since then has been hammered. I used to fish a little while my kids played and always caught a couple 3-4lb bass. Those ponds are small and the pressure there has been enormous.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

You must be a far superior human than me frshwater_newb


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

From reading the title to this thread, I thought you were willing to drive out of state ?


----------



## RedhdAngler78 (Jul 7, 2013)

Was at Hannah Park for about an hour tonight, and my gf caught a nice small mouth bass. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> You must be a far superior human than me frshwater_newb


Not really, but I did take a look at all your other posts before teasing you about it.

Nearly all of your posts have been questions and trolling for info. Try offering up some information one of these days. Giving back to the community, ya see?

I, too, have soooo many questions, but I also try and offer information when I can. Try it some time . Feels good man.



OP: sorry for hijacking thread. I'll stop now.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Your message gave me my first good giggle of the day! Thanks!
I do not offer up much info because I only have a couple tricks up my sleeve, but here goes,
I have fished big walnut from 270 to the dam. I like the area around Friendship park, lots of wadable area south of the park. I have caught smallies, rock bass, suckers, saugeye, and gar. I have spent most of my time fishing with clouser minnows and deer hair bugs. I recently started spin fishing this year again mainly because my fishing time comes after the kids come to bed so time i limited.
I have fished at Wood-side green park at the creek, wading south, I have caught the same varieties of fish. I have talked to guys who also landed large mouth in the creek. The pond used to be good-but I have lost my faith in it-I did catch a couple large mouth babies that appeared stocked, so maybe next year.
Big walnut seems to be better in years they have consistently let out water over the top.
I have fished Hannah park in the past-but there are these annoying little greenish sunfish things that I suspect are stocked that are very aggressive but fight poorly and never seem to get big. I have also caught bluegill and small mouth there.


I used to fish the Mad once a month but not any more.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

@gahannafly: I hope you didn't think that my snarky comment was directed at you. I was merely poking fun at Fish-N-Dip72 for being a lazy internet user. 

My apologies to you if there was any confusion in that regards. I seem to have hijacked your thread again, but I just wanted to make sure that I clear that up.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

@ Gahanna Fly how are the carp on fly at woodside green


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

gahannafly: try some of these ponds in Dublin. There a lots of them and some have some nice fish in them. I've caught 12-14" LM, and some good size Gills out of some that really surprised me. They're parks and EZ to access. You just might be pleasantly surprised. ------Darby Rat


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

gahhannafly: Sorry, forget to post the link: http://dublinohiousa.gov/parks-open-space/dublin-parks/


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

jefferson country club


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Not to revive this but I had to saw the woodside green ponds in gahanna I grew up on em and caught my first six lb bass there as well as my first 20 lb catfish big crappie and gills as well

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I caught a 4.5lb catfish last month

Carpe Diem


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

3 years ago a did pretty good there. I did not catch any carp but at on time there were large gold fish. I caught crappie, blue gill, large mouth.
The year before last and last year there was alot of algae growth. They installed a circulation system last year but I have not had much luck there last year or this. I feel like maybe alot of the fish got wiped out. A couple of years ago the scum was so thick I did not want to put my line in it. 
Everything I have caught lateley has been small?
Anyone have any luck there recently


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Gahanna if you're referring to the park that's not what I'm talking about. Google maps/earth witham court gahanna ohio (where I used to live) and zoom out and you can't miss it. Its catch and release only because of a issue I got started so please honor the signs. Nobody goes anymore because of that so there all getting up there in size. Anymore questions pm me 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's an aerial of what I'm talkin about its off waybaugh drive








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The majority of that pond is private, my sister owns a house on that pond, and they own the land beneath the pond, as all of the home owners do. Be very careful staying away from private property, the home owners will call the police asap

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah we hit this pond last night and I pulled a baby smallie and 1Rod got a small largie. For the areas that's public, we had no luck whatsoever. We tried every lure in our boxes and nothing was biting even in the pouring rain.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Also you cannot launch any boat of any kind, wade or swim, unless you are a landowner on the pond. Due to many trespass, trash and night fishing(park closes at dark) the police have been ever present. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

I had no luck last night with putty and 1rod not even a bite.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

BassBoss said:


> Gahanna if you're referring to the park that's not what I'm talking about. Google maps/earth witham court gahanna ohio (where I used to live) and zoom out and you can't miss it. Its catch and release only because of a issue I got started so please honor the signs. Nobody goes anymore because of that so there all getting up there in size. Anymore questions pm me
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


isnt that the park with the walnut river put-in just behind it? Thats a good stretch to wade


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

big events said:


> isnt that the park with the walnut river put-in just behind it? Thats a good stretch to wade


Nope its in a neighborhood across the main road to get to there.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

